# Where To Buy Plants For Russian Tortoise?



## Jillian Fricke (Jun 29, 2016)

I recently adopted a Russian Tortoise. I understand that the most nutritional diet for them consists primarily of flowers and grass (and somewhat of lettuce, etc.). However, I have no clue where to acquire said plants! A bunch of websites recommend hibiscus flowers and leaves, mulberry leaves, and opuntia cactus pads. I do have a plant nursery right down the road from my house; should I check there? How can one be sure that the plants are not treated with chemicals? Where can I purchase dandelions (or should I simply find them outdoors)?


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jun 29, 2016)

Russians don't actually eat grasses (narrow bladed plants), they eat broad leaf plants.

All plants look pretty much the same to many folks so I like to be sure I point out things that might seem obvious.  The first image is grass. See all the skinny single blades of grass?
.



The second image is a dandelion, which is a broad leaf plant. One central plant with several large leaves. (There is some grass in that picture as well, they look quite different.)




Have you seen this care sheet for Russians? It's great! http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/. Food options are near the bottom.

You can't be sure something you buy isn't treated but you have some options. Buy something and let it grow at your house until any long-term pesticides have grown out. Many folks here suggest letting something grow six months before feeding it to your tortoise. You can also buy plants that are intended for people to eat, like vegetables and feed those straight off. Squash plants are easy to grow in the summer and the leaves and stems are very healthy. You can also start to find weeds and safe foods near your home, if you know where to start!

It's hard to know where to direct you to buy or find dandelions and other foods without knowing where you live. What state/country? Are you in a city or a town? What kinds of grocery stores are near you?


----------



## Tom (Jun 29, 2016)

You need to grow or scrounge these foods from safe areas where they grow around you. Store bought plants are grown at commercial nurseries with systemic pesticides that can last a year.


----------



## Jillian Fricke (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you both for your responses! I live in Collegeville, Pennsylvania (USA) and have mostly Giants and Whole Foods surrounding me, as well as the usual Targets, Walmarts, etc.

I am definitely planning on growing my own plants for my tort to eat, but since that takes some time, what should I do until then? I have read countless times that grocery store lettuces and root vegetables do not contain enough fiber to make up a proper diet for a Russian Tortoise. A lot of websites suggest all of these funky plants, like I mentioned above: hibiscus, opuntia, etc. Where the heck do I find them?


----------



## ethan508 (Jun 30, 2016)

Jillian Fricke said:


> Where the heck do I find them?



Do you know anyone that gardens like a neighbor or co-worker (especially if they organically garden)? Many gardeners are good at plant identification and will be willing to let you have weeds or trim a few leaves if you explain the reason. Some communities have garden plots that you could join, or at least harvest weeds from. Be outgoing and curious. If you compliment someone's gardens and tell them you want their weeds you won't be turned away Older retired gardeners will typically love your company (the cost for the weeds you get will be a 30 minute conversation about their grandkids).

Also visit your local university extension office. They will be able to identify plants and can point you towards master gardeners in the area.
http://extension.psu.edu/plants/master-gardener/counties/montgomery


----------



## huff747 (Jun 30, 2016)

Whole Foods by me sells dandelion greens, from what I understand not the exact kind that grows in your yard but I believe a decent store bought alternative. Some grocery stores also sell opuntia (cactus pads), sometimes seasonally. Usually find in the produce section near what they consider some other ethnic foods. And opuntia you can just stick in a pot with sandy soil and grow your own from a good pad. If I can grow them anybody can.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jun 30, 2016)

Your Whole Foods should have dandelion greens. They will also have organic radishes; buy some and feed the tops to your tortoise. They may have loose turnip tops for sale (these are greens and will be near the collards and kale). If you don't find just the turnip tops by themselves, look for whole turnips with the tops still attached (they look like white radishes) and feed the tops.

They will probably have aloe vera as well. This is a healthy plant, in moderation.

Whole Foods will have chicory, endive, and frisee for sale with the more common lettuces; these fall into a plant category that is not ideal but healthier than regular lettuce. You might find a bit of water cress as well.

You can feed a bit of collard greens while you're getting set up to grow your own things. They'll have these. My Whole Foods also has squash blossoms right now but they are pricey for what you get.

Radishes and clover will grow from seed very quickly. Any radish seeds will do; your nursery may also have crimson or another clover, ask someone to help you look.

Looks fairly rural where you are? Do you have many empty fields nearby? Weeds are fast and free, once you know what to look for.


----------



## Jillian Fricke (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you SO much! That was the perfect suggestion. I actually went to Whole Foods tonight and found so many of the things you listed. And yep, the area I live in is super rural. You're right, I should definitely drive over to a nearby field and start looking.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm glad you were able to find some foods that work.

Good luck in the fields!


----------



## Pearly (Mar 11, 2017)

Jillian Fricke said:


> Thank you SO much! That was the perfect suggestion. I actually went to Whole Foods tonight and found so many of the things you listed. And yep, the area I live in is super rural. You're right, I should definitely drive over to a nearby field and start looking.


I know it's an old thread but just adding my 2 cents, I typically DO NOT PICK ANYTHING from public common grounds as I have no way of knowing that the city or whoever maintains those areas are not spraying with chemicals. In my case while my perennial Tort food plants are growing in my Tortoise Garden, decided to stay on the safe side and stick with farmers markets/whole foods etc. The focus is on big VARIETY of foods that will cover all your torts nutritional needs, and to fill in the gaps always add just s bit of soaked commercial tort diet that i toss in with their chopped salad of cactus and greens/mushrooms (the forest type, not the white ones or portabellas). There are different brands of herbivorous tort diet available. I'd get a few and add few pellets, rotating the brands throughout the week. Just like we rotate the staples in our human menu (wouldn't like to eat same stuff all the time)


----------



## Sue80 (Mar 12, 2017)

huff747 said:


> Whole Foods by me sells dandelion greens, from what I understand not the exact kind that grows in your yard but I believe a decent store bought alternative. Some grocery stores also sell opuntia (cactus pads), sometimes seasonally. Usually find in the produce section near what they consider some other ethnic foods. And opuntia you can just stick in a pot with sandy soil and grow your own from a good pad. If I can grow them anybody can.



I have successfully ordered spineless cactus from Amazon through Southwest Wholesale Division.


----------



## Sue80 (Mar 12, 2017)

I was also amazed that baby torts have to get used to different foods just like human babies do. If they don't eat something this week, try it again in a few months. We went from Timothy Hay and Romain lettuce exclusively to dozens of foods a year later.

Another thing about babies and youngsters--when they hit a growth spurt, they will eat. Your job is to provide them with fresh food for when they hit that growth spurt!!


----------

